# Wrist Rocket Mod



## Lewey

I made a custom handle for a wrist rocket slingshot using macassar ebony. It was very comfortable and helped with the accuracy. I put it up for sale on my Etsy account and a fellow from Australia wanted to buy it. I filled out the customs forms and tried to make sure they wouldn't have any problem with it. He just informed me that Australian customs confiscated it and it will be destroyed because "it had a brace on it". Man. I really hate to see this one destroyed. I guess I won't be shipping any more wrist rockets outside the US.

Bill

www.lewca.com


----------



## Flatband

Yeah Bill, tough lesson to learn. You're not the only one to have learned about Australia and it's very strict weapons laws though. I think a bunch of us went through it. BTW, nice job on that handle Bud. Flatband


----------



## Imperial

yeah wrist rockets are illegal in australia . from the little that i know, you can ship it as a "toy" and unbanded . seems to be less trouble that way . someone from australia will be able to give you the proper information . sweet looking handle you did on it .


----------



## Flatband

I once had the same problem shipping a Starship to Germany. They are also very illegal there. I broke it all down and shipped it dis-assembled. I listed the items on the custom form as "Bicycle parts". It went through. Don't know if that would work in Australia though. They are very sophisticated down there regarding any kind of weapon. Flatband


----------



## rapidray

that is a very nice grip that was on there. what a shame.


----------



## swarbt119

Here in NY it's the same way. Apparently wrist supports are dangerous. Luckily I don't really care for wrist supported slingshots, but to each his own.


----------



## Thistle

And if we're not vigilant and CAREFUL, we could end up with similar problems here. Take nothing for granted. It needs to be promoted as a serious sport, with clear rules, guidelines, and respectability--same as our other sports. What people don't understand, they will fear and draw all sorts of wrong conclusions without the facts.

Just two (out of a list of) articles I've managed to stumble upon.

This teen was caught with a wrist-braced slingshot, which is illegal in the state of NY. Notice what the *Police Chief says*: "I think if they outlawed (slingshots), they're probably pretty dangerous weapons." And this: "It's almost like carrying a gun."

http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Teen-charged-with-*slingshot-possession*-3429903.php

This one involves a California Investiment Banker. *See if you can spot the problem*.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2176606/Frustrated-*UBS-broker-arrested-smashing-windows-slingshot*-marbles.html


----------



## capnjoe

Excellent point, Thistle.

Not much "good " publicity out there regarding slingshots.
From my searching, I've learned that they are viewed chiefly as tools for hooligans and uprisers. An evil to be thwarted with
assault rifles and tear gas. er.. ummm... I mean personal defence weapons and pepper spray.

I fear the whole barrel may be viewed as rotten despite the clear presence of us "good apples."
Much like the gun "control" infringement issues we are facing now.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

you are right but some it also depends on what part of the world you live in and i love where i am because no one screws with me it dont matter what weapon i have out


----------



## DaveSteve

Thistle said:


> And if we're not vigilant and CAREFUL, we could end up with similar problems here. Take nothing for granted. It needs to be promoted as a serious sport, with clear rules, guidelines, and respectability--same as our other sports. What people don't understand, they will fear and draw all sorts of wrong conclusions without the facts.
> 
> Just two (out of a list of) articles I've managed to stumble upon.
> 
> This teen was caught with a wrist-braced slingshot, which is illegal in the state of NY. Notice what the *Police Chief says*: "I think if they outlawed (slingshots), they're probably pretty dangerous weapons." And this: "It's almost like carrying a gun."
> 
> http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Teen-charged-with-*slingshot-possession*-3429903.php
> 
> This one involves a California Investiment Banker. *See if you can spot the problem*.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2176606/Frustrated-*UBS-broker-arrested-smashing-windows-slingshot*-marbles.html


Those articles are eye openers. You think Obama will read it?


----------



## quarterinmynose

Dang, that's a nice bit you added! A serious bummer it's being destroyed.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Bureaucrats ... big brother government & excess ... intrusive & zero commonsense. Can of HAIR SPRAY can be used as weapon ....

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Officials-Man-s-torture-of-wife-follows-years-of-1687911.php

... but I digress


----------



## NaturalFork

Handle looks great!


----------



## e~shot

Nice mod, handle looks exotic!


----------



## Rajni

Lewey said:


> I made a custom handle for a wrist rocket slingshot using macassar ebony. It was very comfortable and helped with the accuracy. I put it up for sale on my Etsy account and a fellow from Australia wanted to buy it. I filled out the customs forms and tried to make sure they wouldn't have any problem with it. He just informed me that Australian customs confiscated it and it will be destroyed because "it had a brace on it". Man. I really hate to see this one destroyed. I guess I won't be shipping any more wrist rockets outside the US.
> 
> Bill
> www.lewca.com


----------



## Rajni

Nice mod, do you have one to buy ?


----------



## Brewman

Lewey said:


> I made a custom handle for a wrist rocket slingshot using macassar ebony. It was very comfortable and helped with the accuracy. I put it up for sale on my Etsy account and a fellow from Australia wanted to buy it. I filled out the customs forms and tried to make sure they wouldn't have any problem with it. He just informed me that Australian customs confiscated it and it will be destroyed because "it had a brace on it". Man. I really hate to see this one destroyed. I guess I won't be shipping any more wrist rockets outside the US.
> 
> Bill
> 
> www.lewca.com


Quite the improvement.


----------



## Brewman

Thistle said:


> And if we're not vigilant and CAREFUL, we could end up with similar problems here. Take nothing for granted. It needs to be promoted as a serious sport, with clear rules, guidelines, and respectability--same as our other sports. What people don't understand, they will fear and draw all sorts of wrong conclusions without the facts.
> 
> Just two (out of a list of) articles I've managed to stumble upon.
> 
> This teen was caught with a wrist-braced slingshot, which is illegal in the state of NY. Notice what the *Police Chief says*: "I think if they outlawed (slingshots), they're probably pretty dangerous weapons." And this: "It's almost like carrying a gun."
> 
> http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Teen-charged-with-*slingshot-possession*-3429903.php
> 
> This one involves a California Investiment Banker. *See if you can spot the problem*.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2176606/Frustrated-*UBS-broker-arrested-smashing-windows-slingshot*-marbles.html


More ignorance from unknowledgeable people. It's a shame we have to put up with that, of all people you would think the Chief of Police would know better. Unfortunate this is the public perception: 



 See what I mean?


----------



## NSFC

Congratulations on the awesome build. and selling them is always an ego boost. I always hate to see them go, but i cant keep them all. got to make room for the new ones. Keep the rotation flowing. Sorry for the loss. but thank you for teaching me a lesson.


----------



## hoggy

nice


----------

